# 2007 Hornets Summer League Roster...



## girllovesthegame

12 Hilton Armstrong, C/F, Connecticut, 1 year
37 Jerald Fields, F, East Tenn. St., None
9 Justin Gray, G, Wake Forest, None
1 Adam Haluska, G, Iowa, Rookie
15 Chris Hill , G , Michigan State, None
25 Yemi Nicholson, C , Denver, None
10 Milt Palacio, F, Colorado State, 7 years 
54 Anthony Richardson, F, Florida State, None
4 Anthony Roberson, G, Florida, 2 years
22 Cedric Simmons, F, NC State, 1 year
11 Marcus Vinicius, F, Brazil, 1 year
20 Ezra Williams, G, Georgia, None
32 Julian Wright, F, Kansas, Rookie


Head Coach: Kenny Gattison, Old Dominion

Schedule

Saturday July 7th
4:00 PM Golden St. vs. New Orleans

Monday July 9th
8:30 PM Minnesota vs. New Orleans

Thursday July 12th
8:30 PM New Orleans vs. Milwaukee

Friday July 13th
4:00 PM New Orleans vs.Phoenix

Sunday July 15th
8:30 PM Houston vs. New Orleans

I don't think these games will be televised but I think you'll be able to view them on NBA.com's webcast.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Nothing special, I'm interested in seeing how Wright performs, Summer Leagues, always a good indication, on how rookie will perform, during the rugular season.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Keying in on Cedric, Hilton, Julian, and Yemi Nicholson really.


----------



## girllovesthegame

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Nothing special, I'm interested in seeing how Wright performs, *Summer Leagues, always a good indication, on how rookie will perform, during the rugular season*.


Not really.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

girllovesthegame said:


> Not really.


:lol:


----------



## noballer07

It's not funny, but she's right. I see they've got three point guards in Anthony Roberson, Milt Palacio, and Justin Gray; Gray and Roberson both being scoring guards. It would be interesting to see if Gray could crack the roster; he was Chris Paul's backcourt teammate. Chris Hill is another point that pretty much was a 3 point shooting two guard at Mich. St, and Palacio has quite a bit of experience. Now, my eyes are on both Haluska and Wright...Haluska has a lot of work to do to crack this roster and we do need him to have another perimeter shooter, and Wright will need to show people what he can do for us on the wing. This'll be pretty interesting; I'll try to catch a few of them...


----------



## girllovesthegame

Didn't oiatl's boy Marvin tear it up in the Summer League? Even though he improved in his 2nd season, he didn't exactly tear it up during the regular season.

I'm curious to see Hilton, Cedric, Vinicius, Wright, Haluskas, Gray.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

girllovesthegame said:


> Didn't oiatl's boy Marvin tear it up in the Summer League? Even though he improved in his 2nd season, he didn't exactly tear it up during the regular season.
> 
> I'm curious to see Hilton, Cedric, Vinicius, Wright, Haluskas, Gray.



Marvin broke his hand, before the season started, it took him awhile to recover. Summer league, helps a bit, cause it indicates how long it would take, for certain players, to produce in a pro system.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Marvin broke his hand, before the season started, it took him awhile to recover. Summer league, helps a bit, cause it indicates how long it would take, for certain players, to produce in a pro system.


IMO a Summer League does nothing more than confirm or deny a players skillset, as well as see how a player responds to coaching and his teammates.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Cedric Simmons is out due to a sprained ankle. He is not expected to play in Vegas.

Well at least we know Julian is getting ready. 

LAS VEGAS, July 7, 2007 -- _Sitting courtside for the Hornets afternoon practice on Thursday inside Cox Pavilion, one thing became abundantly clear: head coach Byron Scott stresses fitness. A lot. I'm talking about Terrell Owens doing shirtless situps in the driveway fitness. 

If you are out of shape, your chances of earning a roster spot are next to zero. It is a good thing that New Orleans first-round pick Julian Wright doesn't fall into that category. 

Wright, the 13th overall selection at last week's NBA Draft, is used to grueling practices from his days as a star at Kansas. He felt right at home doing drills, running sprints and performing suicides for a couple of hours. _

Link


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

girllovesthegame said:


> Cedric Simmons is out due to a sprained ankle. He is not expected to play in Vegas.



What is he good for, ABSOLUTELY NOTHING, SAY IT AGAIN!


----------



## girllovesthegame

Cedric's spot on the Summer League roster will be taken by former Hornet Jackson Vroman. :none:


----------



## bee-fan

girllovesthegame said:


> Cedric's spot on the Summer League roster will be taken by former Hornet Jackson Vroman. :none:


I'll try to have an open mind, but I really didn't like Vroman. I use to call him the walking foul. That's basically what he was good for.


----------



## noballer07

girllovesthegame said:


> Cedric's spot on the Summer League roster will be taken by former Hornet Jackson Vroman. :none:


Damn it Scott. Actually, I didn't think he was too bad; he got rebounds and had a little bit of energy, but come on...


----------



## girllovesthegame

noballer07 said:


> Damn it Scott. Actually, I didn't think he was too bad; he got rebounds and had a little bit of energy, but come on...


Dude had a LOTof energy! I didn't think he was too bad but he's not one that I'd particularly want again. I used to always say he was like a bull in a china shop. :laugh:


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

girllovesthegame said:


> Dude had a LOTof energy! I didn't think he was too bad but he's not one that I'd particularly want again. I used to always say he was like a bull in a china shop. :laugh:



I liked Vroman, when he was out here, I though he had good energy, and was pretty athletic.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Brandon Bass had 12 points and 8 rebounds for the Dallas Mavs...:sigh:


----------



## PFortyy

Damn, The Hornets got Marco'd


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

anybody got a recap of the game?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Man, Bellineli was growing on me so much close to draft time. 

And if you ask me we got Azibuikefied too...


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers said:


> Man, Bellineli was growing on me so much *close to draft time*.
> 
> And if you ask me we got Azibuikefied too...


Close to draft time? Heck, I liked him last summer in the FIBA games. LOL!

The boxscore says Belinelli played 40 minutes. ?????? That's the entire game right?


----------



## pG_prIDe

On the Hornets side, I was kinda impressed with Hilton Armstrong. Guy showed a good touch and was active on the offensive end, fighting for post position and such. Hope he's okay though, cause he left the game at around the 4th Quarter, I think.


----------



## girllovesthegame

I wonder why Justin Gray didn't play.


----------



## Diable

I sort of wonder if they put Gray on for CP.He really had a rough senior year at Wake Forest,was asked to do more than he was capable of and it was pretty ugly.I doubt that he'll get much more than a look at the pro level.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers said:


> Brandon Bass had 12 points and 8 rebounds for the Dallas Mavs...:sigh:



BASS SHOWS IMPROVEMENT: _Brandon Bass, one of the six Hornets' free agents, played in his first game with Dallas on Friday night against the Seattle SuperSonics and scored 12 points on 4-of-8 shooting. Bass was aggressive from the start, which resulted in eight fouls. In summer play, players can continue playing after they receive their sixth personal, which is not allowed during the season. 

*"They're teaching me and letting me play through mistakes without taking me out," Bass said. "I just want to do whatever I can to show them." *_



I know what you mean Brandon. I know what you mean. He never really got a chance. Scott just doesn't have patience with young players.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Hornets' Wright impressive in debut*

LAS VEGAS -- _Several times Saturday, Julian Wright showed the skill that Hornets Coach Byron Scott mentioned on draft night to justify Wright's selection with the 13th pick. 

Wright did not force shots when the defensive pressure converged, didn't bite on pump fakes, avoided unnecessary fouls and scored on drives and from 15 feet away on the baseline. 

Wright, a 6-foot-8 small forward, scored 10 points on 5-of-9 shooting, had three rebounds and altered a number of shots in 24 minutes in his professional exhibition debut, a 110-102 loss to the Golden State Warriors at UNLV's Cox Pavilion in a Las Vegas Summer League game. _

_"I was pleased by what I saw," Scott said. "Some people don't understand that shooting is one of the easiest things you can teach. Julian does a lot of things well besides score." 

During the third quarter, a pass sailed behind Wright in the low block, but before Warriors forward Carlos Powell took his second step toward the basket, Wright converged to block the shot. 

Scott, sitting next to his wife, Anita, in the stands, cracked open a bag of peanuts after that play, looking pleased. 

"All I want to do is go out there and make plays," Wright said. "I've always tried to be a player that can do a number of things well. I've never forced the issue, like becoming only a shooter." 

Wright, who signed his rookie contract Saturday, wasn't the only Hornet that stood out against the Warriors. Center Hilton Armstrong did precisely what Scott told him he wanted to see. _



> _....Scott was disappointed with second-year guard Marcus Vinicius, who lacked aggressiveness. Several times, Vinicius was slow to defend Warriors guard Marco Belinelli, who shredded the Hornets for a game-high 37 points, making five of seven 3-point attempts. _


 :nonono: 

More


----------



## bee-fan

girllovesthegame said:


> *Hornets' Wright impressive in debut*
> 
> LAS VEGAS -- _Several times Saturday, Julian Wright showed the skill that Hornets Coach Byron Scott mentioned on draft night to justify Wright's selection with the 13th pick.
> 
> Wright did not force shots when the defensive pressure converged, didn't bite on pump fakes, avoided unnecessary fouls and scored on drives and from 15 feet away on the baseline.
> 
> Wright, a 6-foot-8 small forward, scored 10 points on 5-of-9 shooting, had three rebounds and altered a number of shots in 24 minutes in his professional exhibition debut, a 110-102 loss to the Golden State Warriors at UNLV's Cox Pavilion in a Las Vegas Summer League game. _
> 
> _"I was pleased by what I saw," Scott said. "Some people don't understand that shooting is one of the easiest things you can teach. Julian does a lot of things well besides score."
> 
> During the third quarter, a pass sailed behind Wright in the low block, but before Warriors forward Carlos Powell took his second step toward the basket, Wright converged to block the shot.
> 
> Scott, sitting next to his wife, Anita, in the stands, cracked open a bag of peanuts after that play, looking pleased.
> 
> "All I want to do is go out there and make plays," Wright said. "I've always tried to be a player that can do a number of things well. I've never forced the issue, like becoming only a shooter."
> 
> Wright, who signed his rookie contract Saturday, wasn't the only Hornet that stood out against the Warriors. Center Hilton Armstrong did precisely what Scott told him he wanted to see. _
> 
> :nonono:
> 
> More


I hate to hear that about Vinicius, I'm really pulling for him.


----------



## noballer07

I wonder what Vinicius was doing guarding Belinelli...


----------



## Geaux Tigers

noballer07 said:


> I wonder what Vinicius was doing guarding Belinelli...


Obviously not much...:biggrin:


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

can anyone post the boxscore, it doesn't show on my comp.


----------



## girllovesthegame

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> can anyone post the boxscore, it doesn't show on my comp.




Let me know what you get from this link.

http://www.nba.com/summerleague2007/games/boxscore.jsp?gameId=1520700005


----------



## HORNETSFAN

Geaux Tigers said:


> Obviously not much...:biggrin:


Considering he was only given 11 minutes of playing time, Belinelli did not do his damage against him.


----------



## pG_prIDe

Actually, I think Milt Palacio guarded Marco for most of the game.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

girllovesthegame said:


> Let me know what you get from this link.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/summerleague2007/games/boxscore.jsp?gameId=1520700005



Yeah I got it thanks!

Man Belinelli gave them a hard time it seems!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

why isn't the game on nbatv?


----------



## girllovesthegame

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> why isn't the game on nbatv?


None of their summer league games will be on tv. :sad: Here's a link to try. 


http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11562/500_nba-liveevent_060611.asx


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets lose by 2. I know people have talked about Julian's jump shot but it's been looking pretty good to me. I wish their games were on tv because I hate when it starts all that buffering crap.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

I always said Foye was Overhype!

Wright has played solid, but I wish, he developed more of a mean streak. Theres alot of player who could have been great, if they did have a killer instinct.


----------



## girllovesthegame

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I always said Foye was Overhype!
> 
> Wright has played solid, but I wish, he developed more of a mean streak. Theres alot of player who could have been great, if they did have a killer instinct.


Maybe he'll have a mean streak/killer instinct when the games really count. Right now guys are just trying to feel their way and get more accustomed to the NBA style of playing.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

doubt it, he never really had a mean streak. He averaged 14 pts as a senior in High School, and wasn't really the focal point of the offense in Kansas. IMO he needs talent around him to be effective. Sort of a Boris Diaw, which isn't bad.


----------



## girllovesthegame

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> doubt it, he never really had a mean streak. He averaged 14 pts as a senior in High School, and wasn't really the focal point of the offense in Kansas. IMO he needs talent around him to be effective. Sort of a Boris Diaw, which isn't bad.


So are you trying to throw Wright under the bus already? Kind of like what you say people do about Marvin? Whatever dude. Julian will be just fine.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

girllovesthegame said:


> So are you trying to throw Wright under the bus already? Kind of like what you say people do about Marvin? Whatever dude. Julian will be just fine.



who said I'm throwing under the bus? LOL your overreacting, I like him and everything, I just wish he had more of a mean streak.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> who said I'm throwing under the bus? LOL your overreacting, I like him and everything, I just wish he had more of a mean streak.


Im re-watching the DVD I have of the Kansas-Florida game from early in the season and Julian looks pretty pumped up. He's not going to have a killer instinct on offense like a superstar would have such as Kobe or Jordan or anyone thats going to be the teams number 1 option, but he plays with a lot of passion. Being an offensive option isnt really going to be his game. He's going to be a part of the offense but not a focal point. We dont need him to be. Also I'm sure its just the shock of being in the pros.

He looks really active on both offense and defense in this game.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Julian is everywhere in this game. He's in on every play.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Geaux Tigers said:


> Julian is everywhere in this game. He's in on every play.



where are you watching?

EDIT: Oh nevermind, you're talking about the DVD?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> where are you watching?
> 
> EDIT: Oh nevermind, you're talking about the DVD?


Yeah I remembered I had a couple of Kansas games on DVD that I recorded this past season. I got two Kansas games vs Texas when Kevin Durant goes for 30+...I'll watch them next. This is what I do in my offseason :biggrin: There is no offseason.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers said:


> Yeah I remembered I had a couple of Kansas games on DVD that I recorded this past season. I got two Kansas games vs Texas when Kevin Durant goes for 30+...I'll watch them next. This is what I do in my offseason :biggrin: There is no offseason.


I can't wait to see him running alongside Paul. Much energy. Very athletic.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T3cQYEA57dk"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T3cQYEA57dk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

I wonder if he'll ever enter a dunk contest...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLbu7G2a98A

As long as he doesn't do one of these in the contest, he'll be ok. :laugh:


----------



## different_13

girllovesthegame said:


> Didn't oiatl's boy Marvin tear it up in the Summer League? Even though he improved in his 2nd season, he didn't exactly tear it up during the regular season.



I saw this, and thought, Woman, no!

Lo and behold, Hawksfan was right there..
It'd be cute if it wasn't so...
Neh, it could never be cute.


anyway -

I remember i was intrigued about Vinicius last year during the draft, it seems he hasn't done much yet?
What kind of production are you expecting out of him, what's his role? Third SF, or something better? If worst comes to the worst, trade him to the Spurs to team up with Splitter..


----------



## bee-fan

I'm watching the summer league game vs the Bucks and Hilton is looking real good. He hit two nice jump shots, I can't wait for the season to start. I hope he get some good minutes this year.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> I'm watching the summer league game vs the Bucks and Hilton is looking real good. He hit two nice jump shots, I can't wait for the season to start. I hope he get some good minutes this year.


Yeah, Hilton is doing his thing out there. 2nd half just about to start. I see Justin Gray is getting some PT tonight.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

girllovesthegame said:


> Yeah, Hilton is doing his thing out there. 2nd half just about to start. I see Justin Gray is getting some PT tonight.



where are you guys watching?


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> I'm watching the summer league game vs the Bucks and Hilton is looking real good. He hit two nice jump shots, I can't wait for the season to start. I hope he get some good minutes this year.


Julian isn't making any baskets tonight. 

oiatl, try this link...

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...id=s35&gid=1520700035&video=blank&nbasite=nba


----------



## girllovesthegame

:lol: @ the announcer!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Thanks for the link.

WTF with the annoucer, they sound drunk!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Lord, what an ugly game!

In other news, I'm getting married to the girl on my avatar!


----------



## bee-fan

girllovesthegame said:


> :lol: @ the announcer!


When he said Chris Paul I was in the kitchen, I ran back to my den to check out my computer. Then he said I meant to say Chris Hill.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> When he said Chris Paul I was in the kitchen, I ran back to my den to check out my computer. Then he said I meant to say Chris Hill.


:lol: I missed that. I must've been going through a buffering moment. I hate watching these games on NBA.com. Too much buffering. I think I'll skip the next two. Works on my nerves too much.


----------



## bee-fan

girllovesthegame said:


> :lol: I missed that. I must've been going through a buffering moment. I hate watching these games on NBA.com. Too much buffering. I think I'll skip the next two. Works on my nerves too much.


I think it was in the 2nd or 3rd quarter. He said ball out of bounds on Chris Paul. I was like what is he doing in the game.


----------



## noballer07

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Lord, what an ugly game!
> 
> In other news, I'm getting married to the girl on my avatar!


I'm already married to her buddy :clap2:


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets vs. Suns today at 3pm CST.


----------



## bee-fan

Wright just had a nice back handed pass to Vroman. I think Byron is right, this guy is gonna be a great passer when he hook up with the rest of the team.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

bee-fan said:


> Wright just had a nice back handed pass to Vroman. I think Byron is right, this guy is gonna be a great passer when he hook up with the rest of the team.


He is an excellent passer. He would look amazing in the middle of a 2-3 zone, which is what we saw a lot of last season being that we couldnt shoot. This season will be different though!


----------



## girllovesthegame

I didn't catch today's game but it looks like Julian, Hilton and Roberson had nice games. Hilton had 8 fouls. I've also noticed that Julian doesn't foul much. Hopefully it will be this way once he's in the real games.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Wright makes point..

LAS VEGAS -- _After missing all nine shots and going scoreless Thursday night against the Milwaukee Bucks, Hornets first-round draft pick Julian Wright bounced back with a solid performance Friday. 

He scored 14 points on 5-of-8 shooting, had four assists, a block and seven rebounds, but it didn't prevent the Hornets from losing 94-86 to the Phoenix Suns at UNLV's Cox Pavilion. 

One of Wright's best plays came in the third quarter when he drove toward the edge of the lane and tossed a no-look pass to forward Anthony Richardson, who was coming across the baseline. Richardson finished the play with a dunk._ 

_"The one thing I like about his comments after yesterday's game is that he has to learn to play through fatigue because he's going to play more games this year than he's ever played in his career," Coach Byron Scott said. "To have the mental capacity to bounce back like that is a good sign." 

Wright got going quickly, hitting five of his first six shots, which included a couple of mid-range jumpers. 

"I started being aggressive early, and I was able to get to the lane for shots," Wright said. "I was seeing guys cutting, and I was able to hit them with passes." _

Link


----------



## girllovesthegame

A little tidbit about Hilton and his summer league play. I hope his play moves into this upcoming season.

*Lost in all the buzz over the strong rookie class has been some quality showings by some sophomores. 

Including Hornets big man Hilton Armstrong in this category. 

He put up 24 points in the Hornets' loss to the Phoenix Suns on Friday. He is averaging 16.7 points in three games on Vegas.

"He looks like a different player to me, he's so much more confident and aware of his place on the court," said a Western Conference scout. "Last year here he looked scared to be out there." *

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?page=vegasnotesdurantbelinelli


----------

